# I just can't bring myself around to eating seafood



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

Well I am sorry I know some of you are shocked and horred by this statement (said with fun) but I can't bring myself around to eating seafood of anyshape or form (not including plat forms of food like seaweed).  I life in Alaska, I see my friends and family and every other person who visits here eatting fish etc.  I just can't do it.

I started my life as a veggi only but in my teens I started eatting meat with not to many problems except even way back then I could not stand the looks, smell, and some times taste of seafood.  

I don't think there is anything wrong with anyone who like to eat seafood.  Only time that even might become an issue for me is if they eat the meat of creatures in danger of becoming lost for ever.

I have eatten lots of other kinds of odd thing (odd for the general public of the USA).  Like gator or squid and a few others including moose and raindeer (sorry Santa! But it was over 3 years ago so you can't count that for this year! Sorry if you knew him, I had no idea!)

Although I have to say that I find it odd for me because I like my meats to be prepared for me in a fine package of sorts with no bones and only the meat from the animal. 

Well, I am sure the answer is in that some where but thought I would just say this stupid fact about me with out any real reasons besides getting in some chatting in.

Best wishes

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## auntdot (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Kevin, most of us have certain foods we shun for various reasons.  

Think it is unfortunate when the list of forbidden fruit becomes so extensive that they basically are missing one of life's greatest pleasures.

For example, have a bil who will eat nothing he was exposed to after the age of five.

And he was not raised with sea urchin gonads and sweetbreads but rather just regular old meat and potatoes, and the meat better be beef.  His pizza choice: cheese, not double cheese, just cheese period. Veggies are to be served plain, don't get fancy and mix a couple together.  Gravy, simple beef gravy, if for mashed taters only.  And don't even think about adding onions in any form to anything.  You get the idea.

Sounds like you are willing to try many items, great.  I always feel there is some reason another person likes a food and I should give it a fair shot.  Just don't put in bananas, for some reason I have a visceral dislike even for the smell of the things.

By the way, squid is a seafood.  And for people who live along the coasts it is not very unusual at all.  Although we usually call it calamari.  Maybe you tolerate it because it is quite bland tasting, the reason why I usually opt for another sea critter to eat.

Anyway glad to have you here at DC.


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Maybe you tolerate it because it is quite bland tasting, the reason why I usually opt for another sea critter to eat.



NO NO NO!!! you did the thing you shouldn't... call it a critter! heh... give it personality and that used to be an idea about eatting meat I had when I was younger. I would think of it in terms of intellegence etc.

Okay okay... I have still done it even at the age I am now (cough cough!! 37 cough cough!!)  err... excuse me.  but it is rare though.  I think I have for the most part deeply embedded that way of thinking inside me.  I creeps out now and then.

heh... But I agree with your way of thinkings. well enough of it if I were being graded on it it would be in the 90 percent mark or higher and thats considered an A right! 

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska

Cheers!


----------



## miniman (Jul 8, 2007)

My wife does not like sea food eitheer, she just doesn't like the texture. They can also look rather wierd which puts some people off.


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2007)

Seafood is one of the greatest eating pleasures there is. I hope so day that you are able to overcome whatever it is that is keeping you from being able to try some things. You are missing out on some amazing food that happens to be extremely good for you as well.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 8, 2007)

KevInAlaska said:
			
		

> . . .I can't bring myself around to eating seafood of anyshape or form


What a shame.  Like hating barbecue in Memphis or Mexican in El Paso.


----------



## Constance (Jul 8, 2007)

My dad grew up on a farm in Iowa, and he didn't like seafood or fish of any kind. He didn't like chicken either, because it was his job to singe the feathers off the chickens after his mother killed them, and he said that was a smell he could never forget.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it, Kevin.  There are enough wonderful things to eat in the world and it seems as though you've already had experience with many unusual food items.  Perhaps in time your tastes will change.  They do, you know.

For many years I couldn't bring myself to eat asparagus, but now I really enjoy it.  Don't know what happened or what "switch" was thrown in my brain, but asparagus is now part of my eating list.

Most of her life, our daughter didn't care for any seafood, save canned tuna, but over the last several years she's begun to enjoy shelled seafood.  She'll be 35 this year so, you see, age really doesn't matter when it comes to tastes changing/evolving.

Have fun with what you are eating.  Who knows what will surprise you in the future?!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

There are all kinds of reasons people have food phobias. And there are also just plain and simple differences in how we taste. My mom made sure we kids had exposure to all kinds of food at home and in restaurants. Some of my earliest food loves were for strong flavors like clams shrimp lamb and blue cheese. To this day I still love them. What did not interest me was cake or fruit pie. Too sweet, too sticky. I love fruit; just don't muck it up by cooking it! So here I am a perfectly rational person not caring for apple pie no matter who makes it. I can eat it. I will not get sick. But I'd much rather just have some cheese please. The perfect peach, sweet juicy and tangy melt in your mouth fruit. Nothing better in summer. But preserves, or pie or cobbler...no thanks. I do like chocolate, but the darker the better...less sweet, more savory. 

Will all this change? Hasn't for half a century, but who knows?? My interest and enjoyment of dark green and leafy veggies has certainly increased. We each have our unique tasters.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 8, 2007)

Robo, we too much prefer savory to sweet.

Gosh, we almost never have sweets about and will essentially never eat dessert.

But when there is a good one, and I feel like it, I will enjoy it thoroughly.

Go figure.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 8, 2007)

Alaska is one of the great seafood capitals.  You're missing out on more than you'll ever imagine if you don't get some gumption & at least try a few things, especially since I don't think you really have a handle on what you like/don't like.  Saying that you don't like any "seafood" is ridiculous after stating that you do like squid.  Squid IS seafood.  Period.  And if you enjoy squid, there are unbelievable numbers of other similar-tasting seafood that you'd also enjoy if you would just try them.

I grew up in a household where we were never forced to eat anything we didn't like.  However, we DID have to taste everything we were offered before making that decision.  We weren't allowed to decide not to eat something simply due to looks or smell.  If, after a taste, we still didn't like it, we didn't have to eat it.  To this very day I commend my parents for instituting this rule.  It laid a wonderful groundwork for enjoyable eating & cooking.

Get out there & experiment Kevin!!  Tasting something & not liking it isn't going to kill you, & you just might find out that you don't hate "all" seafood after all.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 8, 2007)

how about Fresh water foods, like Salmon?


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Saying that you don't like any "seafood" is ridiculous after stating that you do like squid.


Breezy, you may want to read his post again. He never said he did not like seafood. What he said is that he can't bring himself to eat it. There is a VERY big difference between the two.

What I got from his post is that he is against eating animals from a moral standpoint, not from a taste standpoint. It sounds like he has overcome that on some level, but can not overcome it for seafood (save for squid). 

I too think Kevin is missing out on some very amazing things, but from a moral standpoint I can't argue with him. Each person needs to decide for themselves what is right for them. For me, I have no problem eating animals. For those that do have an issue with it and want to only eat what they are comfortable with then more power to them!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2007)

Since you ARE an adult you have two choices - work very slowly to get over whatever phobia/fear you have and try it or just don't eat it.  A lot of people have a fear of the unknown - ESPECIALLY when it comes to food.  Remember, other people have eaten whatever it is you fear and survived (well, except that one guy..........*JUST KIDDING*).  I have a friend who is very sensitive to the smells of seafood and she just cannot eat it.  If it is some sort of fear/phobia you really are missing out on some great food and I suggest you take tiny steps and start trying things.  If you've eaten gator, reindeer, squid, etc. all you just said is invalid  and you are just doing yourself an injustice by pinning this fear on seafood!  Unless you were once a chew-toy for a whale then seafood has never done anything to you to make you fear it


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

Vegetarians eat life forms that can neither call for help or run away. 

(However, some of them can fight back...onions use chemical warfare for example. And artichokes are armour plated!)

As you can eat meat which has no appearance of the animal, how about fish prepared likewise, say a salmon filet or halibut filet...a nice square of fish, no bone or life shape about it??  Just wondering.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 8, 2007)

> Well I am sorry I know some of you are shocked and horred by this statement (said with fun) but I can't bring myself around to eating seafood of anyshape or form (not including plat forms of food like seaweed). I life in Alaska, I see my friends and family and every other person who visits here eatting fish etc. I just can't do it.
> 
> I started my life as a veggi only but in my teens I started eatting meat with not to many problems except even way back then I could not stand the looks, smell, and some times taste of seafood.
> 
> ...


 
GB - where in the above did you "get" that Kevin didn't want to eat seafood because of "moral" issues???? Please explain. 

At no point in Kevin's post did he mention a moral issue, except for consuming seafoods that are becoming endangered. I think we all agree with that point. And he does mention enjoying squid, which, I think you'll agree, is a "sea food".

Kevin's problem seems to be his reluctance to try different types of seafood - nothing morally motivated.

I think you're the one who needs to reread Kevin's post.

Edited to add:  And for further information, squid supplies are quickly being depleted.  Used to be that nearly every fish market had fresh squid for sale.  No more.  In fact, around here at least, you're lucky to even find it frozen.  While squid started out as being sold as a bait fish, now that it's caught on as a restaurant favorite, it's quickly becoming a hot commodity & difficult to find in many places.  So I really don't think Kevin is "enjoying" squid because it's so plentiful.  I think he just likes it, & if so, there's a lot more "sea food" out there that he'd probably like as well if he'd just take a chance.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

his second post after aunt dot's ...NO NO NO you did the thing you shouldn't, call it a critter, give it a personality.  (almost a quote.)  than he says above in next to last paragraph how he likes meat prepared so it is without bone or shape of the original etc.  It is a reasonable assumption although Kev also states taste smell etc, but all that could be part of the sea animal issue and seein git in a fresh state.  We don't know where in alaska he lives.  On the coast or quite aways inland.  Makes a difference.


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2007)

Breezy, I interpreted what he said about being a veggie and not eating anything that resembled an animal as being a moral issue. Also the following...



			
				KevInAlaska said:
			
		

> NO NO NO!!! you did the thing you shouldn't... call it a critter! heh... give it personality and that used to be an idea about eatting meat I had when I was younger. I would think of it in terms of intellegence etc.



While he does not come out and say it is for moral reasons, that is what I gleamed from his statements. I NEVER said that this is what he said. What i said was that what I got from his posts etc. I could have misinterpreted what he said, but I never said he actually said that.

So I have explained my statements. Where did you get what YOU said?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 8, 2007)

In my younger years I despised fish, for probably a few bad experiences with fish sticks or when my parents ordered fish sandwhiches from this pizza place. I didnt like the smell.

I always have loved shrimp and scallops, but I am particular in not having "legs" on my shrimp, otherwise I cant do it because i despise removing those creepy little appendages.

As I age I enjoy more and more types of fish,  I can now say I am becoming a huge seafood fan.  I had SeaBass at a fancy resteraunt the other day (shared with a friend) and it was an amazing meal.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 8, 2007)

I am a late convert to fish. Shellfish and such have always been fine,
but fish... ewwww.
A couple years back I realized that FISH always meant "battered and
fried", probably catfish, flounder or sunfish.

So, I started trying real fish. Salmon, tuna, bass, trout, Tilapia.
Fish isn't bad at all. 

But I still won't eat eggplant.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 8, 2007)

Kev, I am both shocked *and* dismayed!!! You could put some hot sauce on it.  Now doesn't this look good!?!?? (Wish I liked spicey food.)

Avenue Food

Btw, I think we have the same hairdresser.  Cute kitty.


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted by BreezyCooking
> Saying that you don't like any "seafood" is ridiculous after stating that you do like squid. Squid IS seafood. Period. And if you enjoy squid, there are unbelievable numbers of other similar-tasting seafood that you'd also enjoy if you would just try them.


heh.. actually I only mentioned I tried those foods.  Not that I actually liked them.  Errrr.. at least I am pretty sure I didn't.  :p


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> Btw, I think we have the same hairdresser.   Cute kitty.



Heh... actually my hairdresser is my wife.


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> how about Fresh water foods, like Salmon?



Yeah I have to say that the fish smell really puts me off.  I scuba dive and I have seen what swims in the waters (mostly refering to sealife) and its not always pretty but it is cool! 

I think if I am to try ANY kind of seafood it would be (oh no! here comes the bad spelling) halibet.  I hear thats the best.  Funny that they also tend to be one of the weirdest things in the sea.

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Since you ARE an adult you have two choices - work very slowly to get over whatever phobia/fear you have and try it or just don't eat it.  A lot of people have a fear of the unknown - ESPECIALLY when it comes to food.  Remember, other people have eaten whatever it is you fear and survived (well, except that one guy..........*JUST KIDDING*).  I have a friend who is very sensitive to the smells of seafood and she just cannot eat it.  If it is some sort of fear/phobia you really are missing out on some great food and I suggest you take tiny steps and start trying things.  If you've eaten gator, reindeer, squid, etc. all you just said is invalid  and you are just doing yourself an injustice by pinning this fear on seafood!  Unless you were once a chew-toy for a whale then seafood has never done anything to you to make you fear it



HEH.. funny post.  I do remember when I was young feeling really bad for Jonah when he was swallowed by the whale.  Not sure if that has a connection.  No scares at least and it might have been so tramatic that I have succussfully pushed that experience deep. 

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Vegetarians eat life forms that can neither call for help or run away.
> 
> (However, some of them can fight back...onions use chemical warfare for example. And artichokes are armour plated!)
> 
> As you can eat meat which has no appearance of the animal, how about fish prepared likewise, say a salmon filet or halibut filet...a nice square of fish, no bone or life shape about it??  Just wondering.



Also very funny post.  Thats my problem.  I am so sadistic that I eat life forms that have NO chance of saving themselves. heh  

Actually though the only problem I have with eatting animals 'besides the fact' the fact that I might not like flavor, texture etc... is when an animal is in danger of becomeing extinct (spelling?) that would be my moral issue besides making sure they are killed humanly.

I do agree that animals and plant life is bascilly a resource  either given to us 'OR' thought as part of the food chain.  Either view works for me.


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> his second post after aunt dot's ...NO NO NO you did the thing you shouldn't, call it a critter, give it a personality.  (almost a quote.)  than he says above in next to last paragraph how he likes meat prepared so it is without bone or shape of the original etc.  It is a reasonable assumption although Kev also states taste smell etc, but all that could be part of the sea animal issue and seein git in a fresh state.  We don't know where in alaska he lives.  On the coast or quite aways inland.  Makes a difference.



I live in the interior of Alaska.  Put your finger to the right of center and you will probably squish me on the map!


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2007)

KevInAlaska said:
			
		

> Actually though the only problem I have with eatting animals 'besides the fact' the fact that I might not like flavor, texture etc... is when an animal is in danger of becomeing extinct (spelling?) that would be my moral issue besides making sure they are killed humanly.
> 
> I do agree that animals and plant life is bascilly a resource  either given to us 'OR' thought as part of the food chain.  Either view works for me.


Then is it just the fear that you may not like it that keeps you from trying it?


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Breezy, I interpreted what he said about being a veggie and not eating anything that resembled an animal as being a moral issue. Also the following...
> 
> While he does not come out and say it is for moral reasons, that is what I gleamed from his statements. I NEVER said that this is what he said. What i said was that what I got from his posts etc. I could have misinterpreted what he said, but I never said he actually said that.
> 
> So I have explained my statements. Where did you get what YOU said?



Well for the good of all arguments... most of us but mostly be are not professional writters. So sense there is no tone of voice or facial expressions to help besides these silly yellow faces, its easy to type something wrong or read some wrong etc etc etc.

Wait!!! I don't do anything wrong! 

Sincerely,

Kevin Alaska


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 8, 2007)

OO-Kay Kevin...

Here's what ya do. Get yourself a nice piece of fish to grill/broil/fry etc. Cook until it is done! Get out your bottle of Tabasco Chipolte Hot Sauce and smother the fish in it! Grab a cold beer, and go for it! 

Enjoy!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 8, 2007)

KevInAlaska said:
			
		

> Also very funny post. Thats my problem. I am so sadistic that I eat life forms that have NO chance of saving themselves. heh
> 
> Actually though the only problem I have with eatting animals 'besides the fact' the fact that I might not like flavor, texture etc... is when an animal is in danger of becomeing extinct (spelling?) that would be my moral issue besides making sure they are killed humanly.
> 
> I do agree that animals and plant life is bascilly a resource either given to us 'OR' thought as part of the food chain. Either view works for me.


 
Scientists have came out and said (on BBC news, Science Weekly, & more) that natural sea life has only about 50 more years of existance left!  SO don't let fear of extinction scare ya!  I'm eating whatever I can while I still can!


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Then is it just the fear that you may not like it that keeps you from trying it?



FEAR!!??  what do you mean? 

 ((tries to look tuff while looking for a safe corner to curl up in for some thumb sucking))


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Scientists have came out and said (on BBC news, Science Weekly, & more) that natural sea life has only about 50 more years of existance left!  SO don't let fear of extinction scare ya!  I'm eating whatever I can while I still can!



OH GOD!  heh.. way too funny!  sounds like a riot way thinking... don't you think?


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> OO-Kay Kevin...
> 
> Here's what ya do. Get yourself a nice piece of fish to grill/broil/fry etc. Cook until it is done! Get out your bottle of Tabasco Chipolte Hot Sauce and smother the fish in it! Grab a cold beer, and go for it!
> 
> Enjoy!


what is this hot sauce thing you people keep talking about?!

How about this, drink 4 beers (give or take. I like give) then the fish--->cook (WELL)---> smother?

heh.

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska

PS... did I forget the load of melted cheese?! Cheese seemse to go good with lots of stuff! Well or by it's self.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 8, 2007)

No cheese on my seafood please - butter, garlic and or maybe hot sauce (shrimp).


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2007)

KevInAlaska said:
			
		

> FEAR!!??  what do you mean?
> 
> ((tries to look tuff while looking for a safe corner to curl up in for some thumb sucking))


I'm serious.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 8, 2007)

KevInAlaska said:
			
		

> OH GOD! heh.. way too funny! sounds like a riot way thinking... don't you think?


 
Naw im serious doggie.  No need for panic fish farms will stay in biz.  I just like the way the sea effects the taste of them fishies, and want to enjoy it before they can no longer survive in their natural environment like so many other species.

99% of all life that has ever existed on this planet is extinct.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

you may well like halibut or Dover sole.  exquisit mild flaky tender white fish.  best with white wine butter and fresh herbs.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 8, 2007)

Tilapia is a nice mild white fish.  I love it.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, nobody says you have to eat fish, or seafood or whatever.
You don't want to then don't!
In a way I think I understand, although there are only 2 things I won't, can't eat:
raisins and raw oysters.
Other then those I would (and did) eat anything. And am happy to say so far didn't hate any food I tried.

So, don't worry, eat what you want and forget the rest.


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 9, 2007)

mitmondol said:
			
		

> Well, nobody says you have to eat fish, or seafood or whatever.
> You don't want to then don't!
> In a way I think I understand, although there are only 2 things I won't, can't eat:
> raisins and raw oysters.
> ...



Heh.. raisins seems little silly to stay from besides the stupid little stems you find on them still often. 

Well I do NOT mean silly as a put down.  I am FULLY behind you on the oysters.  Some how eatting something with its digestive track seems over the edge to me.  So that about includes all shell types and I would guess lobster and shrimp to.  Am I correct in that?


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 9, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Naw im serious doggie.  No need for panic fish farms will stay in biz.  I just like the way the sea effects the taste of them fishies, and want to enjoy it before they can no longer survive in their natural environment like so many other species.
> 
> 99% of all life that has ever existed on this planet is extinct.



I agree that fish farms will be around longer if there ever comes to a point that the ocean runs out of fish.  But can you think just how pricy the fish will be for sub standard type fish.  

And yes 99% of all life that has EVER existed are already gone from this planet.  I understand that.  lets not rush it to 99.9%.  Besides I would rather that happen natually through natual events and less human interation.  

I think that sense humans are the only one with the tools to destroy or preserve the enviorment then we have more of a responsibility to be the sheperds of the earth.  That is just me.  I am sure though you are just having fun and please do not take any of my words as aguring etc. I am just furthering the conversation is all.  

I felt I had to say this because you can't hear me if I was speaking etc. so no tone of voice, facial expressions etc to aid.  Personally I enjoy when people can poke fun and ONLY mean it in a fun playfun manner.  So if you or ANYONE else ever takes that from me please read into it a more sarcastic or playful manner.  I am too easy going for that.  Besides if I wanted to argue I would make sure to letyou know that it WAS an argue... All that said was 'just' for the books! 

One last sappy note... I have enjoyed this whole website (although no auto spell checking sucks because of my lack of interest in spellings for the first 20 years of my life!) and everyone is really really cool and supprisingly as cool as the more geeky group I have chatted with on an electronics forum I have been involved in for a few months now.  Did I say geeky!? 

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 9, 2007)

OH THE PRESSURE!!!

I feel like I am surrounded by peer pressure!  

Okay it is not like I expected anything different starting this thread like I had in the area I did.

But I will wait until my brother-in-law gets back from Homer, Alaska from his deep sea fishing this coming week and when they prep up some halibut (spelling!!! sorry) I .... .... (starts to bead sweat).. I ... might... get close to the dish they so love... yeah.. I will even dish it out to everyone.  Hows that sound?  

BABY STEPS!!!  BABY STEPS!!!  BABY STEPS!!!

and if I drink a few beers (or 4 or so!) and then pull out the tabasco chipolte hot sauce and drinch the fish dish in it... I might even put some on a fork! 

MAN PUSHY PEOPLE!  

heh.. I will let you know if anything ever happens from that.

sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## Bibi (Jul 22, 2007)

*Won't try eggplant?! You can't be serious!*



			
				GrillingFool said:
			
		

> Fish isn't bad at all.
> 
> But I still won't eat eggplant.


I'm 42, and I said the same thing for years. A few years ago a friend made thin sliced eggplant sauteed in a little olive oil and garlic, and one bite was all it took to hook me. 

Heck, I never realized how great brussels sprouts were until I was almost 40!

Don't rule it out. You might one day find that a food prepared a certain way will change the way you think of that food. I didn't understand until I was an adult that a lot of my distaste for certain foods came from growing up with a mother who was wonderful in all other respects but couldn't cook a lick! It's probably blasphemy to say your mom was a lousy cook, but all six of the kids agreed on that, and most of us have over-compensated by learning to cook well as adults.

Give that eggplant another chance some day. It's one of those wonderful foods - like mussels, or fiddlehead ferns, or pheasant - that might some day just grab you when you're ready for it, but not before!

[By the way, Kevin, I also live in Alaska. If you ever want to try some great halibut, go to Momma O's and get a halibut sandwich - grilled, or battered and fried - and give it a shot, or try the blackened halibut pizza at the Moose's Tooth. Either way, you might find out how delicious it can be.]


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 24, 2007)

Bibi said:
			
		

> [By the way, Kevin, I also live in Alaska. If you ever want to try some great halibut, go to Momma O's and get a halibut sandwich - grilled, or battered and fried - and give it a shot, or try the blackened halibut pizza at the Moose's Tooth. Either way, you might find out how delicious it can be.


Oh where is this "Momma O's" in Alaska?  I live in Fairbanks, Alaska.  Your probably talking hour a coastal town aren't you?  heh... Knowing my luck it is.

Kevin in Alasak

PS... If you come to Fairbanks around August 3rd through the 11th, come to the Tanana Valley State Fair.  I have my food booth there during that time.  Ask around for the deep fried pickles which I have new this year.  Across from the Lion's Bingo Hall. 

oh yeah, don't forget to ask for Kevin and introduce yourself.  

Cheers!


----------



## Bibi (Jul 24, 2007)

*Momma O's*

Momma O's is on the corner of 26th and Spenard in Anchorage. Two blocks away is Ray's, for the best Vietnamese food in Alaska, and a block the other way is the Bear Tooth, where the garlic fries are stupidly awesome (as is their beer, which they brew themselves). 

I wish you were going to be doing the fair in Palmer, Kevin. I'd definitely see you there, but I just don't get to Fairbanks much because it's getting so expensive to drive!


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 25, 2007)

I can't imagine life without shrimp.... or crab... or cod, batter dipped and deep fried with chips.   My word, someone who lives where the best crab (Alaskan King) in the world come from and doesn't take advantage of it???  

But there is a lot to be said for a good steak too.  Or an inch thick pork rib chop.  Or a beer can chicken, hickory smoked on the grill.  

Shoot... I made myself hungry just typing that.  Time to fix dinner... some Alaskan salmon a friend just brought back from the Kenai.


----------

